# Unidentified Serra



## Yarbles! (Oct 23, 2004)

I bought this fish from George Fear (Shark Aquarium) and he listed it as "unidentified Serra from Venezuela". When I saw him (the fish) in the store he had a reddish throat and a very yellow anal fin. Since I've gotten him here, I've never seen any yellow, it's all red, except for the eyes








The eyes are yellow, kinda large, and he seems most active right after the lights go out, makes me wonder if he's possibly more nocturnal than diurnal.

The caudal fin is not deeply forked, almost a flat edge, and there is a slim black edge to it, almost like some juvy black diamond rhom pics I've seen.

He also bears some resemblence to altuvie pics in the information center...

I would love to have this fish identified!

Hope the pics help, all I have is a camera phone


----------



## Yarbles! (Oct 23, 2004)

three more pics...

Bear in mind he's frightened in most of these pics, had to chase him around to get a ~decent pic.


----------



## Yarbles! (Oct 23, 2004)

three more pics...

Bear in mind he's frightened in most of these pics, had to chase him around to get a ~decent pic.


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

You need better pics and and I know its hard at times a better shot of its body for id.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Definately need some better pics


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

who the f**k knows what that is?







it's like the killer serra with the low-riding dorsal fin three feet behind the head and vicious looking extended snake-like head previously undocumented like the dinosaurus from the movie "baby" in 1980's africa piranha! perhaps we can name it "s. yarblesi".

This is a science forum. Please do not use profanity here.


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

yez need better pics.

looks like an Altispinis maybe.....but the pics are bad.


----------



## Yarbles! (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks to all for looking, and if anyone has any ideas, please let me know.

I think those pics are about as good as I'm gonna get with my camera(phone) but if I ever get any better pics, I'll be sure to post them.

I'd love to have this P id'd!


----------



## Yarbles! (Oct 23, 2004)

Rikimaru said:


> yez need better pics.
> 
> looks like an Altispinis maybe.....but the pics are bad.
> [snapback]924478[/snapback]​


I checked altispinis on OPEFE and I difinitely see some similarity, wish I had more pics of altispinis to compare to.

Hastatus, if you are reading this could altispinis come from Venezuela?
What are the serrae I should be looking for and how do I count them?

For now it seems altispinis is my best bet, thanks Rikimaru


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

its very hard to see with those pics.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Yarbles! Posted Yesterday, 10:08 PM
> QUOTE(Rikimaru @ Mar 8 2005, 07:10 PM)
> yez need better pics.
> 
> ...


I don't see how any of you can look at these photos and even come up with a guess much less what locality it comes from.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Yarbles! said:


> Rikimaru said:
> 
> 
> > yez need better pics.
> ...


`

I didnt say it is a altispinis it was just a wild guess.
The pics are very crappy so i could be anything its a serra thats for sure.


----------



## Yarbles! (Oct 23, 2004)

hastatus said:


> I don't see how any of you can look at these photos and even come up with a guess much less what locality it comes from.
> [snapback]925708[/snapback]​


I was hoping the pictures might help a little but I think I got the message, my pictures suck.









Hastatus, the fish is in my tank so I'm comparing what I see to the clearer pictures on OPEFE, and on just a visual id by comparing my fish to the pics I've found, nothing was close except for some rhoms, altuvie, and altispinis. The pics of the Altis bear the closest resemblance.

I'm sure it might be hard to ID even with a clear picture, but I'm trying.

I love this fish and I want to learn more about it.

As for the locality, my best guess is Venezuela because that is where George said it was from.

Rikimaru, I appreciate your wild guess.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Understand, however S. altispinis is not from Venezuela. It comes from Brazil.


----------



## Yarbles! (Oct 23, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Understand, however S. altispinis is not from Venezuela. It comes from Brazil.
> [snapback]928164[/snapback]​


Hmm, so my fish is either not altispinis, or it's not from Venezuela...

I've run into a dead end, but I'm learning along the way









Thanks for the info, Hastatus


----------



## dnz03dw (Apr 4, 2004)

s.medinai


----------



## Pygo-joe (Jan 29, 2005)

I'll take a wild guess, and say possibly a S.Medinai. Watch for the humeral spot!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Yarbles! Posted Yesterday, 10:08 PM
> > QUOTE(Rikimaru @ Mar 8 2005, 07:10 PM)
> > yez need better pics.
> >
> ...


he has Ninja eyes frank. didnt you know that?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Before the topic gets derailed more, my best advice is getting a clearer, less foggier photo. Preferably a good clear flank shot.


----------

